# Rims on 760li in the movie "TAXI" ?



## HN (May 25, 2005)

Does anyone know what kind of rims the 760Li had in the movie TAXI (w/jimmy fallon)?

Or where I can find that information

Thanks in advance..


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

HN said:


> Does anyone know what kind of rims the 760Li had in the movie TAXI (w/jimmy fallon)?
> 
> Or where I can find that information
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Here's a link to the trailer. The car is in the first few scenes (30 seconds in).
Perhaps someone here can identify the rims.
http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/taxi/tx_large.html


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

I have no clue what rims are those, but for sure this car has ACS body kit on.


----------



## raerae28 (May 17, 2005)

*Those are Lowenharts*

Lowenhart LDR's Chrome to be exact.

22" of course


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

No thank you.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

*760Li in Taxi?*

So is that a confirmed 760Li in the latest blockbuster movie TAXI? Im sorry I havent seen it yet. . .


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

If you are interested I know the owner of that (Red) 760li. If you are interested to purchase the car because it is for sale.....


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

pwned said:


> If you are interested I know the owner of that (Red) 760li. If you are interested to purchase the car because it is for sale.....


hmmmm....check this link out that says :dunno: :dunno:

http://www.hollywood.com/movies/reviews/movie/2419011

"Honorable mention goes to the Vanessa's getaway car, a chiaretto red metallic BMW 745Li sedan, which outperforms its castmates by a quarter mile"

So I was just wondering 760 or 745? :angel:


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello,

Of course it is a 760li. I had seen the ad for sale in the news paper and was extremley high which this was a about a month ago. This vehicle was priced way over what is There would be no way that it was a 745li.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Im sure its a 760Li but I dunno why the link I mentioned above says its a 745Li? :dunno: probably a typo!


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Ya probably...


----------



## Topazmanian (Jan 8, 2002)

This one?

http://www.autoall.com/Actual+BMW+7+Series+from+the+Movie+Taxi.htm


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I dislike the wheels also.

But as mentioned in that one article, it is indeed a 745Li. It has no alcantara headliner, no V-12 logos on the side by the turn signal indicators and no rear comfort seats. Sorry hollywood, can't fool me! :rofl: Also the "750iL" in the James Bond Film Tomarrow Never Dies, I think, is not a 750iL but a 740iL, you can tell by exaust note and the options belows the air contoller. I have no idea why people would try to lead people to believe they have a better car than they accually do.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

pwned said:


> Hello,
> 
> Of course it is a 760li. I had seen the ad for sale in the news paper and was extremley high which this was a about a month ago. This vehicle was priced way over what is There would be no way that it was a 745li.


This being Hollywood, the car is being sold as a "star." :loco: Pathetic, I know, but some fool out there will buy it.


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

Perhaps it belongs on "Pimp My Ride"?! :rofl: 

I've rarely seen a more awful looking BMW!!


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

if i ever wanted to have sex with a car it would be that baby...wowza


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

//: Freddy B_ said:


> if i ever wanted to have sex with a car it would be that baby...wowza


As I said earlier on this thread, the car is being sold as a "star." For $75,000 it can be yours and you can do whatever you want with it (to it?). You had just better keep your garage door closed when you do so.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I think he wants to "rear end" it. :rofl:


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

*James Bond's 750iL!*



BmW745On19's said:


> I dislike the wheels also.
> 
> But as mentioned in that one article, it is indeed a 745Li. It has no alcantara headliner, no V-12 logos on the side by the turn signal indicators and no rear comfort seats. Sorry hollywood, can't fool me! :rofl: Also the "750iL" in the James Bond Film Tomarrow Never Dies, I think, is not a 750iL but a 740iL, you can tell by exaust note and the options belows the air contoller. I have no idea why people would try to lead people to believe they have a better car than they accually do.


Well you know what sometimes in movies they do tend to strip down the cars in order to make them compatible with the scene they are about too shoot.......I have a documentary from TopGear that talks about all the Bond's cars and indeed the 7 series in the film "Tomorrow Never Dies" is a 750iL. You can find this video on Kazaa/Ares and type in JamesBondsCars / TopGear as search words and you will find out for yourself.........


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

that car looks awsome, srry for this noob question, but is that color factory? i dont think it is, but im new to BMW


----------

